

Raising Our $6.5m Series A – Lessons Learned - blueski
http://blog.zumper.com/2014/04/raising-a-series-a-amid-the-crunch/

======
malanj
_every other conversation you have will end with ‘Why aren’t your existing
guys in?’. Every VC who asked me that had been someone who had approached us
cold, knowing we weren’t actively raising. And yet, despite the fact that we
hadn’t even begun our process, this question always surfaced._

That's really interesting and scary. It seems that you can doom yourself quite
easily (and unfairly) by just picking early investors who for some reason
don't do subsequent rounds. I was a founder at a company that raised a few $
million, from a single fund. Unfortunately there weren't a "top tier" fund and
subsequently decided that tech investments in general weren't a good idea for
them. We had some interested parties for a next round, but when they didn't
invest we also lost all the other parties. Another company funded by the same
fund had the exact same situation. Hard lesson learnt: if you don't raise from
a top tier VC it could bite you hard!

~~~
sunnysoma
Hey, this is Anth from Zumper. Interesting - yeah, it seems to work both ways.
Big, well-known funds usually have the firepower to follow on, but that virtue
can also be a vice if they don't and they scare everyone else off with that
signal. This is my first startup so I can't comment with experience on going
the angel route first to avoid these issues, but more and more founders seem
to be going this route, and in part relying on their angels to make the Series
A intros later on. AngelList itself seems to be thriving off this model.

------
encoderer
I'd love to see the Zumper team's deck. How are they going to compete with
Craigslist (the biggest site for rentals) or Zillow and Trulia (the biggest
online brands for real estate).

------
diziet
Congratulations to Zumper. Hopefully your revenue growth is going to continue
steady.

I estimate you folks probably have on the order of 200k~ users and 10k~
brokers on the platform judging by the numbers of the raise~

------
brc
I think the most important part of this is in the comment - there is interest
in graphs that go from lower left to upper right.

No graph, no traction, little future.

